# Dwarf Sag... can you trim it?



## morinfen (Dec 17, 2004)

My dwarf sag is growing crazy and i want to know what will happen if i trim it, if this is what you are supposed to do with it, and also how far i should trim it if that is recommended. I want to cut it down a bit but definately dont want to kill it, any advice would be appreciate thanks...


----------



## bharada (Mar 5, 2004)

You can't trim it like you would hairgrass. If you try cutting the leaves down to a certain height you'll end up with nasty looking brown, cut edges.

With swords you can remove the outer leaves at the base, leaving only the shorter, new growth. But that would get way too tedious with dwarf sag. Your only option for a shorter foreground may be to pull it out and use a different plant (chain swords, perhaps).


----------



## BSS (Sep 24, 2004)

I found that my dwarf sag got very long when it got too crowded or when it started getting shaded. You might want to thin it out (by removing entire plants) and remove the tallest plants while doing that. The variant I had wasn't overly dwarf, and I recently got rid of it. But, it was a nice plant for a while there.


----------



## Buck (Oct 13, 2002)

If it has grown too tall just remove the entire plant and leave the new runners, its a PITA but its the best way to keep a low ,lush foreground of sags. I have had to rip out entire patches that got too thick, they restart quickly with replanting a few of the nicest plants you removed. roud:


----------



## Momotaro (Feb 21, 2003)

Buck hit the nail on the head.

With Sags to trim it, you need to thin it!

Mike


----------



## Safado (Jul 10, 2005)

The search button is great. I was about to ask the same thing. I just spread my dwarf sag out. In few weeks now before It will really starts taking over, so I expect to be able to ship it to some people here in a few weeks.


----------



## GraFFix (Feb 21, 2005)

I just trimmed a bit of dwarf sag a week ago. It was getting to long and a bit crowded. I was amazed though when i pulled one plant and then I saw the runner come out of the substrate to its neighboring plant and that continued on untill i had 11 plants on a huge runner..it was amazing heh

Not that it contributes anything to this thread...I needed to share it with others that could appreciate it. My girlfriend wasnt to impressed when i showed her the 11 plants on one runner lol.


----------



## Jerm (Sep 26, 2005)

And... what did you do with it? I just had 2 ask


----------



## Adrian (Aug 17, 2005)

I have the opposite problem. My Needle Sag was'nt a dwarf when I bought it months ago, but it sure grows that way now. I can't figure out what I'm doing wrong to cause this stunted growth; same goes for my Crypt Willisii. Somebody help! :icon_redf 


90 gal. KH/GH =6
50% weekly wc pH=6.5 
10ml KNO3 Co2=25ppm
10ml KH2PO4 2.1 wpg
30ml K2SO4
30ml Fe
40ml Trace
10ml TMG
some Flourite mix/Flourish tabs


----------



## Sleepy_lancs (Nov 4, 2005)

Wow... hold on your Fe, trace and TMG... why so much???

I think its easier if you tell us how much is 10 ml of kno3? put it in ppm terms, its easier


----------



## GraFFix (Feb 21, 2005)

Jerm said:


> And... what did you do with it? I just had 2 ask


I have a deal with my LFS, I trade in alot of plants for store credit. works out good.


----------



## Adrian (Aug 17, 2005)

Sleepy_lancs said:


> Wow... hold on your Fe, trace and TMG... why so much???
> 
> I think its easier if you tell us how much is 10 ml of kno3? put it in ppm terms, its easier[/QUOT
> 
> Im using the Seachem Flourish line and just following its suggested dosing chart. I feel like I need to be some kind of biochemist in order to find the proper fert regime, it frustrates me to no end! With the amount of time and money I put in to this god-forsaken tank I should have a lush jungle. :icon_conf


----------



## Jerm (Sep 26, 2005)

It took me a while to get the regime figured out. Ya need test kits and stuff... lol still don't have them all. You also can save a lot of money by purchasing Greg Watson ferts, the add pops up at the top of the page in the site often. They are nice, cheap dry ferts.


----------



## Buck (Oct 13, 2002)

> You also can save a lot of money by purchasing Greg Watson ferts.


 I hear this a lot and to be honest I dont understand it. GW ferts save you in larger tanks but if the tank is smaller (30G and smaller) I like the ease of not having to mix. :wink: 

Seachem line for this kid on smaller tanks. :icon_bigg


----------



## 66 north (Oct 28, 2004)

If you're in Toronto just go to a Homegrown hydroponics and get enough ingredients for ferts for a lifetime for under $20. They have everything, KNO3, Traces, K2SO4, MgSo4, and Po4 etc...


----------



## Adrian (Aug 17, 2005)

Completely safe for aquatic plants? :fish:


----------



## 66 north (Oct 28, 2004)

Yes, I've been using the stuff for about 5 years now. If you look at the website for homegrown hydroponics and click on the Kitchener branch they even have links to an aquatics section.


----------

